# Speed limit for snow plows



## Jarnhamar (30 Jan 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a speed limit in which vehicles on the 400 series highways must exceed?

I'm trying to research if slow plows are legally allowed to travel 20-30KPH, side by side, on the 417.

I'm looking at the Highway traffic act
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90h08_e.htm#BK198
but it looks like the only people the act does not apply to under specific circumstances are police, firefighters and ambulances.

Common sense says in a snow storm snow plows doing 30 wouldn't really be an issue but I'm wondering when the conditions are clear and allow for safe vehicle traffic at the posted speed limit of 100kph.


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jan 2013)

I wouldn't want to be within radio distance of a plow going 100 kph, major catastrophe in the making.  High speed runway plows don't go much over 60, and their blade is designed for it.  If conditions are okay for going 100, why  are they plowing?


Never mind, read it wrong.


----------



## WestCoaster (30 Jan 2013)

I just took a quick glance at the Act and think I found the answer to your question.

_Unnecessary slow driving prohibited
132.  (1)  No motor vehicle shall be driven on a highway at such a slow rate of speed as to impede or block the normal and reasonable movement of traffic thereon except when the slow rate of speed is necessary for safe operation having regard to all the circumstances. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 132 (1).
Exception
(2)  Subsection (1) does not apply to a road service vehicle. 1994, c. 27, s. 138 (10)._

Cheers,


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jan 2013)

Westcoaster thank you I totally missed that.

I wonder if there is an argument to be made for plows blocking traffic when the road conditions do not even seem to warrant plowing. Or perhaps just the act of blocking traffic.


----------



## Pandora114 (30 Jan 2013)

Maybe they're sanding/salting?  Or they could be slackers like our plow drivers here, wanting to get their hours in but not really wanting to work.


----------



## Maxadia (30 Jan 2013)

Doesn't matter one way or another.  There's an exemption for road service vehicles.


----------



## Occam (30 Jan 2013)

I was directly behind a snow plow on the 17 just the other side of Petawawa on Sunday night.  He had his blade down the whole way, and dropped the wing to the right to clear the right hand lane when we hit a two-lane passing zone.  After about 15 mins of 30 km/h driving, the boneheads behind me must've got fed up, because one decided to pass on the right between the wing and the shoulder while we were in a passing lane area, and then the other decided to pass to the left on a double yellow.  The plow pulled off shortly after that.  I was hoping karma would kick in and I would see the boneheads in the ditch, but no luck.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jan 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> The plow pulled off shortly after that.  I was hoping karma would kick in and I would see the boneheads in the ditch, but no luck.



Isn't hoping something bad happening to someone bad karma in itself?  



> Doesn't matter one way or another.  There's an exemption for road service vehicles.


True.


----------



## Occam (30 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Isn't hoping something bad happening to someone bad karma in itself?



I think we might need a ruling on that one...   ;D


----------



## Pandora114 (30 Jan 2013)

Here the plows wont go by unless a few days have passed after a snow storm.  No joke.  Like I understand the PMQ's not being priority for the base plows, they need to keep the air strip clear.  I don't live in the Q's.  

Like one year, I had to push a SARTECH's car back into his driveway because he got stuck trying to get out and to work,  he was on ready2 and was called in, not like he could call in and say "Sorry, plow didn't go by..I'm stuck" Like my husband could.  Luckily someone had a truck and the SARTECH had a lift in.  The storm all but stopped, and school was still on (Bus drivers discretion on side streets.) Where was the plow?  

He was sitting in the McDonalds parking lot having a smoke and a coffee.  3 hours later, he was still there.  Tax dollars hard at work I tell you.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Isn't hoping something bad happening to someone bad karma in itself?



The universe strives for balance, so I would have to say no.


----------

